# Kestrel RT800 vs Kestrel Talon



## CalypsoArt (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyone have opinions on these two. What I'm really looking for is info on the differences in the frame and how it seem to affect the ride. I have read the RT800 thread, but wonder if someone might have real world comparison.


----------



## TXKestrel (Feb 2, 2010)

i have talon sl, get smaller than you would think. i was fitted to a 55 but it still feels too long with a 90mm stem. im getting a smaller stem and seeing if that helps. other than all that the talon is amazing.... the ride is rough a little but its a carbon race bike with aero tubes, that being said its in no way too rough to handle. if you live in a windy area the talon is going to be affected by the wind more than the rt


----------



## CalypsoArt (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for that info. I currently ride a 54 Cannondale. The Talon is either 52 or 55. I was figuring the 55 might be ok bit you've given me pause.



TXKestrel said:


> i have talon sl, get smaller than you would think. i was fitted to a 55 but it still feels too long with a 90mm stem. im getting a smaller stem and seeing if that helps. other than all that the talon is amazing.... the ride is rough a little but its a carbon race bike with aero tubes, that being said its in no way too rough to handle. if you live in a windy area the talon is going to be affected by the wind more than the rt


----------



## TXKestrel (Feb 2, 2010)

get measured first!! i spoke to two lbs and the bike should be fine for me, its the geo that is built for a very aero very fast position.


----------

